# Spokane FT



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Any news from out west would be appreciated especially the Derby and Qual. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Qualifying results

1. 9. Tuffy, Freeman Boyett
2. 22, Covey, Art Rourke
3. 14 , Kate, Don Varchol, handler B. Vandebrake
4. 10, Sako, R & J Charrier, handler J. Patopia
RJ. 5, Grace, Crandell & Mettenbrink, handler J. Patopia
jams: 19, 24, 29


----------



## dekellum (Sep 7, 2010)

I was wondering the news on the Open today. Does anyone have the Open call backs for tomorrow? Any and all news would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Quite likely they will not finish the Open 1st series today. Middle, about 280 first down, right, 320. 2d down, flyer, 200. Lots of big hunts, handles and pick ups.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open was a triple followed by an honor with marks ranging from about 150 for the flyer, nearly 250 for the middle bird and approaching 300 for the long bird. The middle bird was down first thrown left to right from a grove of trees out into the field in a line of cover and retired toward the trees. The second bird down was the long bird on the right thrown right to left into some cover and retired behind a mound of brush. There were at least three similar mounds of brush in line in the field, causing some dogs to wonder which mound it was thrown from. The flyer go bird was on the left thrown left to right. There was a lot of terrain in the field to negtiate including sage, rows of cover, and grass with running or lunging water depending on where the dog crossed on the way to the two long retired marks. Dogs had a hard time watching the long bird because they wanted to swing to the flyer. It was hard to know which bird to pick up second because often dogs wanted the right hand mark but when sent, headed between the two marks and ended up at the short one. There was a variety of work and the wind shifted in direction and intensity causing the test to change somewhat throughout the day. 

Open Callbacks (39 dogs):

1, 3, 4, 6, 8, 15, 16, 22, 25, 27, 28, 29, 30, 35, 38, 41, 42, 43, 44, 46, 48, 50, 52, 54, 58, 60, 63, 65, 68, 69, 70, 73, 75, 81, 82, 83, 86, 87, 88

The 2nd series starts tomorrow with dog 69.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Congrats on becoming QAA and good going to Art!!! Harry


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for the report on the Open Judy.


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

Does anyone have the open callbacks from the land blind?


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Well, Hot Damn!
Tuffy & Freeman win the Qual two weeks in a row. Gives the guy 3 Qual wins.
Hope to see him in the colors shortly in the AA stakes.
Congratulations!.
.
PS
If anyone has seen this dog run anywhere and recalls anything shoot me a pm. Tks


----------



## chessielvr (Feb 8, 2003)

Any Call Backs?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Open water blind callbacks anyone PLEASE


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't have the Open land blind callbacks but I do have the callbacks to the 4th series tomorrow. They are 1,3,4,8,30,43,58,70,73,75,83,86,88. 13 dogs back. Starts with #3.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Judy. Patti hadn't been able to get them.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur first series was a triple with two retired. The first bird down was the long bird on the left on the side of a sagebrush covered hill in the distance thrown right to left into a green opening in the sage. The second down was in the middle at an intermediate distance. It was thrown left to right into a row of cover. The flyer was on the right and very short, shot right to left and angled back, somewhat pinched to the middle bird. Both retired marks proved difficult for the dogs due to the terrain. There were rows of cover and bushes enroute to both birds as well as a bowl that the dogs disappeared into enroute to the long bird, causing some to angle off line. The sagebrush on the hillside of that long bird was so thick the dogs could not easily get through it and had to wend their way up the hill wherever they could punch through. The going was easier if the dogs went off to the left of the mark and followed the openings in the sage, but many dogs that tried to take the line to the mark had a difficult time.

Amateur callbacks (34 dogs):

2,3,6,7,8,11,12,13,16,17,22,24,26,27,28,29,31,32,33,35,37,39,43,45,51,54,56,57,59,61,62,64,65,67

Starts with dog #43 tomorrow.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't have all the Open placements, but I do know the first two:

1st - Buddy - Brown/Fangsrud
2nd - Ammo - Petrovish


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Eric and Glenda Buddy on the open win.
Congratulations Bill and Ammo.


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

*Amateur results*

AMATEUR RESULTS

First place # 22 Biz-H. Leslie Luray
Second place # 43-Ammo-H. Bill Petrovich
Third place #56 Buddy-H. Judy Bly
Fourth place #26 Chicka-H. Richard Underwood
RJ #61 Shy- H. Dave Caty
Jams #6 Marion Carey and #13 Rider-H. Sydney Gardave

Congrats to All, especially Leslie and Biz, Way to Go/CENTER]​


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Way to go Glenda Brown's dog Buddy with a 6 point weekend! Won the Open and 3rd in the AM.

And Bill Petrovish and Ammo with the old Polish Double Header for 6 points as well! 2nd in the Open and the Am! Good job!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Big congratulations to Glenda, Eric and Judy Bly on Buddy's placements. Good job Buddy! Oops, make that *FC Buddy!*


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Leslie and Biz on yhe Am win.
Congratulations to all those who placed and jammed.


----------

